# Now THESE are Forstner bits!



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Harry, I checked out a little bit of that web site and the prices seem very reasonable.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Great find, Harry!! Thanks, Jim


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you Harry…

I'll take a look… & see what they are doing…

Look good…


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

If it sounds too good to be true…
I wonder how long they will last. The description is barely in English and who knows where they are from.
I'm always willing to try a new forester bit but I'll wait until I hear a little more about these.
Also, call me a snob, but I like to buy my woodworking tools from woodworking sites and not some site that sells clothes, iPads, baby and child products, etc.
Call me a skeptic until I see how these work over time.
Ellen


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I've had smaller size Tungsten Forstner Style bits from this company for something like 3-4 years and using our West Australian Jarrah most of the time they still cut cleaner and faster than steel ones whether sawtooth or conventional.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was checking out their 35mm bit for possibly boring clock fit-up holes. Amazing they can ship it from China to the USA and only charge $9.99US for the bit with FREE shipping if I don't mind waiting for 2 weeks to get it.
Let us know how they hold up for you , Harry : ) Thanks for the link.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

That looks BAD A**


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Being just a simple Aussie I don't understand your remark! Judging by your forum name I assume that like me you are an experienced routologist, and as such I'm sure that on a routing project where lots of wood needs to be removed like me you hog out as much waste as possible and on a BIG project a BIG Forstner bit speeds things up

.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

That's beautiful , harry : )


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I will check them out!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up Harry. I will see what else they have to offer.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

The remark is a compliment…..........


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you "router is still my name", I really didn't understand.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review, the website pictures don't load for me though. They look fairly thin, do they get very hot?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Looks like really bad A**

You will have to forgive Harry he does live in WA!

P.S. I bought a 50mm tungsten Round over bit from China via ebay (free delivery) for about $16 so go figure.

Makes one wonder if we have been getting ripped off for a long time.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

That is a beautiful box Harry!


----------



## MacNut11 (Oct 28, 2012)

I found them on eBay. How do they sell them so cheap and offer free worldwide shipping from Hong Kong?


----------

